# Do I need these programs?



## foxitv (Mar 5, 2003)

I am trying to make space on my c:drive and I have the following programs in my add/remove programs:

(I may use these programs every day and not know it but I am not farmiliar with the following)

Broad jump client foundation
Quick time for windows
Microsoft. net Framework 1.1
Microsoft Data access components KB870669
Microsoft Excel Viwer
Microsoft VGXQ833989
Microsoft web publishing wizard 1.52

Are these programs that the normal user would have to have to operate on a daily basis or is this something that if I uninstall it because as far as I know I do not use them I will not miss them. I just don't want to delete something that I have to have to be able to get online or go from file to file in my computer. I am very uneducated about these certain files. Any help and your patience with someone who knows so little is very appreciated.

Also, I have not been able to start my OS in safe mode for over a year. I have tried the F8 trick and I have also done the msconfig way but when I do the msconfig I get a fatal error and then it starts but not in safe mode.
When I do F8 nothing happens, it starts as normal.
Thank you


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have you tried holding down the Ctrl key while its booting up? will give more advice when I know what operating system you are using ....


----------



## foxitv (Mar 5, 2003)

I am running a windows 98se. I am sorry I had put that info in the first one and did not think to put it in again. Yes I have tried with the contol key also. One day last year I went to go into safe mode to do a scan disk and defrag no problem. Then the next time I tried to use it I tried for hours to try to find it. I have not been able to start my computer in safe mode since?

Also do any of those programs above look like things I can get rid of?

Thank you so much for your help it is appreciated
Foxitv


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its always difficult to advise anyone to delete files because you may at some point need them, most of what you list can be downloaded from Microsoft anyway, Broadjump is difficult it seems it is installed by your ISP and lots of people in other forums have uninstalled it suffering NO problems (its up to you ) ...if you are not considering doing any web pages I would think you could get rid of Web publishing wizard, and also if you dont use anything to do with Excel you could possibly get rid of that I suppose, but as I say its difficult,if I were you I would leave them where they are,I dont think for a minute they are taking up much space .....I will look for more information about your problem with safe mode ........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

danrak03-24-2002, 08:16 AM
Windows 98 Does Not Start in Safe Mode 
Any of the following conditions can cause Windows 98 not to start in Safe mode: 
Your computer is infected with a virus. 

For additional information about computer viruses, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q129972 Description of Computer Viruses 
Your computer's CMOS settings are not correct. Check your computer's CMOS settings to make sure they are correct. Note that you may need to contact the computer manufacturer to verify these settings. 


There is a hardware conflict. These conflicts can include, but are not limited to, PCI BIOS settings, IRQ conflicts, redundant COM ports (for example, two COM1 ports, or an internal modem set to use the same COM port as an existing serial port), and defective RAM chips. 


A setting in the Msdos.sys file needs to be changed (for example, the Logo setting should be set to zero). 

For additional information about the Msdos.sys file, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q118579 Contents of the Windows Msdos.sys File 
You have a compressed drive that is unable to mount a compressed volume file (CVF). 

For additional information about how to troubleshoot DriveSpace issues, click the article numbers below to view the articles in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q130018 Computer Caught in Reboot Loop After Using DriveSpace 
Q133175 Troubleshooting DriveSpace in Windows 95 
If you are still unable to start Windows 98 in Safe mode, run the Windows Registry Checker (Scanreg.exe) tool as there may be a problem with the system registry. To start Windows Registry Checker, restart your computer, press and hold CTRL, choose Command Prompt Only , type scanreg , and then press ENTER. For additional information about Windows Registry Checker, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q183887 Description of the Windows Registry Checker Tool (Scanreg.exe) 
For additional information about receiving an error message that your registry is damaged after you run the Scanreg.exe, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q186909 Registry Checker Continues to Detect Registry Damage 
If you are still unable to start Windows 98 in Safe mode after you use Windows Registry Checker, install Windows 98 into a new, empty folder. This step helps to establish whether the problem is related to a remnant of the previous operating system (such as a configuration setting) or a hardware problem. 

back to the top
Windows 98 Starts in Safe Mode 
If Windows 98 starts in Safe mode, step through the startup process to see if any devices do not load properly: 
Click Start , click Run , type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK . 


Click Selective Startup . 


Try different boot options. The following table lists several startup options. The options are labeled Boot A, Boot B, Boot C. To use a boot option, click the appropriate check boxes to select or clear them. Follow the instructions below the table to determine the cause of your problem. 

Boot A Boot B Boot C
------------------------------------------------------------
Process Config.sys file Yes No Yes
Process Autoexec.bat file Yes No Yes
Process Winstart.bat (if available) Yes Yes No
Process System.ini file No Yes Yes
Process Win.ini file No Yes Yes
Load Startup Group items Yes Yes No

NOTE : The Msconfig tool cannot disable a file that has the read-only attribute, although it behaves as though it can. To determine if the Msconfig tool has replaced the file you are attempting to disable with a copy of the file, text similar to the following text should appear at the beginning of the file: 

rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem

NOTE : If Windows 98 does not start normally under any of the following scenarios, see the "Troubleshooting Protected-Mode Driver Problems" section later in this article. 

First, try the Boot A option. If Windows 98 does not start normally under these conditions, try the Boot B option. If Windows 98 does start normally using the Boot A option, there is a problem in the System.ini or Win.ini file. To find which line in the System.ini or Win.ini file is causing the problem: 


Click Start , click Run , type msconfig in the Open box type, and then click OK . 


Click the Win.ini tab. 


Double-click the Windows folder. 


Click to clear the load= and run= check boxes. 


Click OK . 


When you are prompted to restart your computer, click Yes . 


If Windows 98 starts normally using the Boot B option, there is a problem with a driver or terminate-and-stay-resident (TSR) program being loaded from the Config.sys or Autoexec.bat file. See the "Troubleshooting TSR Problems" section later in this article. 

If Windows 98 does not start normally with the Boot A or Boot B options, try the Boot C option. If Windows 98 starts normally using the Boot C option, there is a problem with a program that is run during startup. See the "Troubleshooting StartUp Folder Problems" section later in this article. 

If you are still unable to start Windows 98 normally, use the System File Checker tool to check for damaged or replaced system files. To start System File Checker, click Start , point to Programs , point to Accessories , point to System Tools , click System Information , and then click System File Checker on the Tools menu. For information about how to use System File Checker to extract a file, please see the "System File Checker Tool" section of the following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 


Q129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 
For additional information about System File Checker, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q185836 Description of the System File Checker Tool (Sfc.exe) 
If you are still unable to start Windows 98 normally, see the "Troubleshooting Protected-Mode Driver Problems" section later in this article.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

stevenshawn04-28-2002, 10:21 AM
Alternative method to start Windows 98/Me in Safe Mode:
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. Type msconfig and then click OK.
3. Click Advanced, and check Enable Startup Menu.
4. Click OK, and then click OK again. Click Yes when you are prompted to restart Windows. Windows restarts and displays the Windows Startup Menu.
5. At the Windows Startup Menu, press 3 for Safe Mode, and then press Enter. Windows will restart in Safe Mode.
6. To restore your system to normal settings, follow steps 1 through 4 and uncheck Enable Startup Menu.
7. Restart the computer.

If all else fails:
1. Insert a nonbootable floppy disk into your disk drive.
2. Restart the computer. You will see an error message similar to, "Non-System Disk, please replace the disk and press any key."
3. Eject the floppy disk and start tapping the F8 key repeatedly until you see the Windows Startup Menu.
4. Using the cursor keys, scroll down to Safe Mode, and then press Enter.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Foxitv:

*QuickTime For Windows* is likely a very old version of QuickTime. Activate the QuickTime icon in the Control Panel and see which version it shows. It's probably version 2.1.2.59(or something close to that). It's safe to uninstall it. The current version of QuickTime is 6.5.1. It's not necessary for you to have it installed. Once you uninstall the old version, do a "find" on QuickTime, then delete all its leftover files.

*Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1* is not needed by Windows 98SE. Uninstalling it will reclaim over 20 MB of hard drive space.

*Microsoft Excel Viewer* is not needed, unless you need the viewer to view Excel files. Uninstalling it will reclaim over 3 MB of hard drive space.

*Microsoft web publishing wizard* is safe to uninstall.

Leave the 2 with 6-digit numbers alone because they're critical updates for Windows and Internet Explorer from the Windows updates site.

I would play it safe and leave Broadjump Client Foundation alone, unless someone advises you otherwise.

How large is your hard drive and how much free/used space is showing?

There are many ways to reclaim hard drive space. Click the link below and read the article, "Throwing Out The Trash".


----------



## foxitv (Mar 5, 2003)

I was trying to check the above referenced statement:

A setting in the Msdos.sys file needs to be changed (for example, the Logo setting should be set to zero). 
When I went to Crive to check the file the only file in C:drive titled Msdos.sys is in the form of Notepad? Is this right? I copied what is on the notepad and pasted it at the bottom.

[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.1998
;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs

If this is right then I need to know how to fix my notepad. If I go to notepad and click ope and bring a file in I can see it in notepad but if I go to a file that is notepad and try to open it I get this error message:: _____ is not a valid Win32 operation 
Do you have any ideas what is wrong and if so what I may try to do to fix it. Can this be the reason that my computer will not start in safe mode. Also that file I coppied is the only msdos.sys file I have. Thank you
Foxitv


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your MSDOS.SYS file looks fine. I use the following settings under [Options] in my Windows 98SE desktop:

-------------------------------------------------------
[Options]
AutoScan=2
BootGUI=1
BootMulti=0
DisableLog=1
DoubleBuffer=1
Logo=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
-------------------------------------------------------

(You have 4.10.1998 instead of 4.10.2222 because you are using the original version of Windows 98 and not Windows 98SE)

By entering *Logo=0* in your MSDOS.SYS file, this prevents the Windows 98 logo screen from displaying during startup.

To edit the MSDOS.SYS file, do the following:

1. Right-click the file, then click Properties. Uncheck "Read Only", then click Apply - OK.

2. Double-click the file to open it(or right-click it, then open it with Notepad).

3. Make whatever additions, deletions, or changes you want to make. Once you finish and confirm everything is okay, click File - Save - File - Exit.

4. Repeat step #1 and recheck "Read Only".

5. Close the file, then reboot.


----------

